# 3 or 4 finger release-opinions



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Have always shot a wrist strap style release and have recently been looking into a 3 or 4 finger, thumb release. Anybody here shoot these while hunting and care to share some pro’s or cons. Have been looking at some TRU ball ones, specifically the Boss X. Also looking into Carter releases but not sure how much I like the clip not being able to rotate. Seems like if you don’t like the hand position where it’s at its going to twist your string loop. Some of these are pretty pricey so I wanted to get some opinions before a purchase. Also would like to go to some shops and shoot a couple before dropping the cash.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I have always shot 3 finger models the best. Tru ball releases have always been my favorite, but Stan and Carter are right there with them. The rotation of the head isn't a big deal. If you're shooting with proper form, your hand position should be right. If it isn't, you need to work on your form.

The only thing I would suggest is to test fire each one before you buy. Most T handle style releases are made for target applications. So they don't worry too much about noise when they design them and some of them can make a pretty loud CLICK at the point of release. Sometimes enough to make a good shot turn into a bad one if the deers reaction is faster than your arrow. 

They do make some specifically designed for the hunter now though. I would suspect that those particular models would work well in that aspect.


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

I made the switch and started shooting much better agree with beaver on tru ball also like the Scott releases. Only difference is I prefer 4 finger. Best advice is to find a pro shop that will let you try them and see what you prefer.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I am in the same boat as you, I just got a carter chocolate addiction 3 finger. Matter of fact, just shot it today for the time. With no experience using one, I shot pretty dang well. My bow is set at 68# and no issues pulling with 3 finger. Over at archerytalk.com you can find great deals on used ones GL


----------

